# Look alikes??



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

This morning I had looooong blonde hair...past my shoulders...now I have short, spiky, poky hair that sticks out everywhere.

Remind you of anyone?

No? This should help:










I've heard of this happening with owners and their dogs but hedgehogs???!! :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: 
Another great Snarf picture! He really is a master of disguise.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool! Me and my mom have a hair appointment next weekend for some girl time. Probably won't do the spikes though....

How 'bout a side-by-side pic of you and snarfer?


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

I almost woke both my roommates up when I saw this picture. SOO CUTE! 

Snarf just made my morning


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha. Oh, snarf.


----------

